# Need help with a new budgie showing strange behavior.



## Routinej (Feb 15, 2017)

I recently bought a new budgie, I have two others that are tame and the new bird Is In It's own cage a few feet away from the two tamed birds, The bird Is around 11 weeks old I believe and as soon as we put this new bird In his cage his behavior has been very odd as he will either non stop run back at forth at the bottom of the cage or he will climb and try his absolute hardest to escape the cage [Which he can't, but It doesn't stop him from trying] I'm having a very hard time attempting to tame him because all he seems to want to do Is get out of his cage. The cage Is plenty big for a single budgie so it's not a case of him feeling cramped or anything. I've also taken him out of the room with the others birds and I noticed he still behaves exactly the same so I'm lost as to how to proceed, Is this a phase that will stop?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

For quarantine, your new budgie's cage should be in a different room as far away from the other budgies as possible.

Quarantine means housing your new bird in a different cage in a different room as far away as possible from the room where your current bird(s) are housed for a period of 30-45 days.
Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.

It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

Your new bird is very agitated right now and wants nothing more than to get out of its cage and over to the other birds.

If you move the cage into a different room, play music (in both rooms) so the new budgie doesn't hear the others, and start spending time with the new budgie on a regular basis, it will calm down.
Otherwise, the behavior may become obsessive which will be very bad for your budgie's emotional well-being.

To build your budgie's trust, sit by his cage and read, talk or sing quietly to him for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After the 2nd or 3rd day, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to him so he'll learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt him .

After a week, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don't make sudden moves, don't try to touch him . 
Let his get used to the idea that the hand is now in his safe place and not harming him .

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your budgie. If he becomes agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until he calms down. When he's comfortable with your hand near him , you can offer him a bit of millet or a few seeds. In a few more days, you can begin your taming and bonding sessions.

Always work at your budgie's pace. 
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly whenever you interact with him.

Spend the next 45 days getting the new budgie used to you and settled into his new environment. If you plan to introduce the new budgie to the other budgies after that time, please be sure to do so in neutral territory.

http://talkbudgies.com/new-budgie-arrivals/295177-introducing-two-budgies.html

Also, be aware that having three budgies together can be a problem.
You haven't indicated if they are all the same gender. 
If not, having two of one gender and one of another in the same cage is not recommended.
Even if they are the same gender, generally two will bond and one will be left out and possibly bullied or picked on.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-gen...ship-differences-dynamics-between-flocks.html

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Site Guidelines
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been given great advice by FaeryBee :thumbsup: Your budgie needs time to settle into his cage on his own and consider it his "safe space". Once quarantine is over, you can put his cage in the same room as the other budgies  

Meanwhile, you couldn't have come to a better place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! Be sure to read through the forums and the links provided above to ensure you're up to date on the best of budgie care, and if you have questions afterwards, don't hesitate to ask, as we'd love to help 

Hope to see you around! :wave:


----------



## HappiBudgie (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi :wave: :welcome: to TB!


----------

